# Shot my 1st coyote!



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

Saw it while trying to fill my doe tag this morning. When I shot it, it was about 30 ft from a yearling doe. They couldn't see each other because there was a couple thick bushes between them.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Good job blu!


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I would guess the percent of deer hunters that see a random coyote is about 1 in a 1000. Who really knows? I say shoot em when you see them! And you did.


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

flash5153 said:


> I would guess the percent of deer hunters that see a random coyote is about 1 in a 1000. Who really knows? I say shoot em when you see them! And you did.


It was a rush! Husband was just saying the other day how cool it'd be to shoot a coyote. So while he lay sleeping in, I went and shot one. Lol.


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

That's a pretty coyote. What did you do with it?? That would make a nice fur to hang on the wall!!


----------



## comis mi (Dec 4, 2016)

great job what an awesome feeling


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

Slug Gunner said:


> That's a pretty coyote. What did you do with it?? That would make a nice fur to hang on the wall!!


Our neighbor friend is a taxidermist and he skinned it up and sent it out to get tanned. He said it's decent sized for a female. They look wicked skinned out!


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

Well done Blu, good shooting and any coyote taken down is a bonus. BTW love your name but then I'm a little biased. Blu was my nickname many moons ago back during my Army days, even spelt it the same way.

Again well done.


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

Albaman said:


> Well done Blu, good shooting and any coyote taken down is a bonus. BTW love your name but then I'm a little biased. Blu was my nickname many moons ago back during my Army days, even spelt it the same way.
> 
> Again well done.


A guy I was dating set up my account originally and chose to name me big blu, because we used to fish big blue lake a lot. I told him it makes me sound like a whale, lol


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

big blu said:


> Our neighbor friend is a taxidermist and he skinned it up and sent it out to get tanned. He said it's decent sized for a female. They look wicked skinned out!
> View attachment 284790


They look like whippet's skinned out don't they.

Nice job!


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

big blu said:


> I told him it makes me sound like a whale, lol


I'm sure that isn't the case


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> They look like whippet's skinned out don't they.
> 
> Nice job!


Now that you mention it...yeah they do! Thanks


----------



## timewellwasted (Jul 17, 2014)

Congrats on the yote!! I saw one during archery season but too far for a shot.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

